

Single- vs Co-Founders: it's like Star Wars - moconnor
http://yieldthought.com/post/1156084359/single-vs-co-founders

======
benologist
So lame:

If you're building a business by yourself it's probably a cutesy widdle
lifestyle business.

But if you're doing it with a _co-founder_ you're shooting for the moon!!!

~~~
moconnor
No no no, the article says this exactly _the other way around_ :

If you want to build an organically-growing, self-funded or lifestyle business
(including, say, 37 signals' model) then going it alone is fine.

If you want to take on high-stakes, high-pressure VC funding and shoot for the
moon then _get a co-founder_.

This is _not_ logically equivalent to your statements.

------
erikstarck
Would you rather be Han Solo or The Emperor? That's actually a really good
question.

At least I'm sure I don't want to be one of the stormtroopers.

------
stretchwithme
Eric Forman lives.

~~~
moconnor
Upvoted for astonishing accuracy! Also, I need a haircut :-/

